# Review



## 412 Burgh (Nov 22, 2012)

Does it seem to load very slow on your computer? some say yes, some say no.

Zachary DiBeradin | Home


----------



## Tee (Nov 22, 2012)

It wasn't quick on mine.  Out of curiosity, why did you choose .me over .com?


----------



## 412 Burgh (Nov 22, 2012)

just to be different.. I like it, I also have the .com


----------



## 412 Burgh (Nov 22, 2012)

is the .com any quicker?

www.zacharydiberadin.com


----------



## manaheim (Nov 22, 2012)

Took about 4-5 seconds, which is "fine" for web.


----------



## texkam (Nov 23, 2012)

Navigation was painfully slow.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2012)

VERY slow. B UT, that skydiving image??? WOW! Wayyy cool!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Nov 23, 2012)

Any guesses on speeding it up? I used a Wordpress theme along with blue host. Can I add some more bandwidth or something?


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 23, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Took about 4-5 seconds, which is "fine" for web.



Same for me. Fast connection, decent computer


----------



## 412 Burgh (Nov 23, 2012)

My Macbook 15" 8GB runs pretty quick. I just installed a cache plugin to the website to hopefully speed it up some for frequent visitors.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 23, 2012)

It was pretty slow for me too and I have a really fast connection and pretty fast laptop. The images seemed to pop up very choppy. Not in a very smooth fashion. Are the pictures supposed to look really pixelated like that? I went and pulled it up on my 27' screen to see if it looked the same and it does.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't quite say. It has an overlay of a light pattern that are like little dots that make the picture a little bit pixelated I assume. But on my screen they look crystal clear.. They do as well on my 21" inch monitor. If you look at this link, this is a video background ( i don't like) but it has the veritcal lines that overlay the video, mine is similar but just dots.. RenkliBeyaz | GhostWP


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2012)

I "think" that's some kind of a deliberate texture screen applied to the images Kathy...

Last night it took 14 seconds for the first image to appear...tonight I went and visited and it took 7.5 seconds for the first image to appear...this all based on a very scientifically accurate and precise One-thousand-1,One-thousand2,One-thousand3,One-thousand4 *counting-out-loud system* (which as well all know is *MUCH more-accurate* than 1-Mississippi,2-Mississippi,3Mississippi,4Mississippi,5Mississippi type system...).


----------



## kathyt (Nov 23, 2012)

412 Burgh said:


> I can't quite say. It has an overlay of a light pattern that are like little dots that make the picture a little bit pixelated I assume. But on my screen they look crystal clear.. They do as well on my 21" inch monitor. If you look at this link, this is a video background ( i don't like) but it has the veritcal lines that overlay the video, mine is similar but just dots.. RenkliBeyaz | GhostWP



Got it. So it is just part of the theme of the template. The more things you have going on on your home page, such as patterns and such, the slower your upload time will be. Sometimes on my website when I use certain backrounds that are more detailed my upload time is longer. Just a thought.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Nov 23, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > I can't quite say. It has an overlay of a light pattern that are like little dots that make the picture a little bit pixelated I assume. But on my screen they look crystal clear.. They do as well on my 21" inch monitor. If you look at this link, this is a video background ( i don't like) but it has the veritcal lines that overlay the video, mine is similar but just dots.. RenkliBeyaz | GhostWP
> ...




Yeah, I'm working on adding some optimization to it to make it friendly for slower connections.. I think I'm getting somewhere


----------

